# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  [KKDM-V] Quedada Mágica en Barcelona Domingo 27 MaYo

## Ricky Berlin

Bueno, yo ya advierto que ese día me va bastante mal para quedar... pero alto!!! que las mujeres no se suiciden!!! hay esperanza para el próximo més!!! bueno, es Junio y tb veo mal la cosa... estoy por pasar la KDD de MaYo a primeros de Junio, dependiendo del interés de la gente, pero a lo que vamos...

*TACHIIIN 
TACHIIIN

Se hace saber, por orden del señor Alcaaaaaalde
Que la próxima KDDM (Kedada Mágica) se realizará en el més de MaaaaYo
El domingo dia 27 exactameeeeeeeeeeeeente.


Kiá! 

Video Promocional MaYo
*

Donde siempre:
Plaza Cataluña, Delante del Café Zurich a las 17
y a las 17:30 nos desplazamos a la calle Pelayo, al "restaurante" Vienna.

Seguiré editando  :117: 

Eso si, ya no habra temas (porque total, hablamos de todo) ni mujeres (pk nunca vienen... no será por mi culpa, no veais el video de este més) ni reportero (está  MIA; Missed In Action)

----------


## The Black Prince

Cuenta conmigo  :Smile1: 

Por cierto será Mayo, no marzo digo yo?

Voto Ignoto con escote como prefencia ^_^

----------


## Némesis

¿Cómo que marzo? Mira que te doy asín...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me temo que ha tecleado con la vista perdida... en un escote.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

No intenteis liarme  :117:  k pasa? hay magos que paran relojes, otros los atrasan 

Yo soy más chulo y atraso el calendario completo... y dos meses!!!

----------


## rifaj

Palabras textuales de mi madre:
Comprometete relativamente, depende de como vayas de examenes iras o no.

En principio vengo, sino ya dire algo.

PD:Ya sabeis que no me gusta perderme las KDDM :P

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Palabras textuales de mi madre:
> Comprometete relativamente, depende de como vayas de examenes iras o no.


Estoy en contra de esta opinión. LAs cosas se hacen o no se hacen, pero no se intentan. La KDD se hace, otra cosa es que yo vaya xD

Y en examenes se estudia o no se estudia, pero no se intenta.

Y en expectaculos, se hacen o no se hacen, pero no se intentan.

Y las palomas nos las comemos o no nos las comemos, pero no las cocemos. Gran reflexión, mejor a la brasa que cocidas, pierde sabor, cuerpo, sustancia... no es lo mismo

Moraleja, no la hay, pero mola eh?

----------


## The Black Prince

> Iniciado por rifaj
> 
> Palabras textuales de mi madre:
> Comprometete relativamente, depende de como vayas de examenes iras o no.
> 
> 
> Estoy en contra de esta opinión. LAs cosas se hacen o no se hacen, pero no se intentan. La KDD se hace, otra cosa es que yo vaya xD
> 
> Y en examenes se estudia o no se estudia, pero no se intenta.
> ...


Hazlo o no lo hagas, pero no lo intentes

Maestro Yoda

P.D:Solo hay dos maneras de ir seguro a un examen, o no tener ni puta idea o que te la sude lo que vayas a sacar.

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, me da miedo decir que "me apunto" porque siempre lo digo y acabo fallando... En principio la intención está ahí. Crucemos los dedos para que no haya ninguna chifladura de última hora que me impida venir.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Pero Némesis, no habiamos quedado que organizarias una KDD sabado noche la primera quincena del mes :Confused:  ande ta la KDD?

Tranqui, confiamos en que vendrás y nos traeras mujeres xD
Ah una cosa. Importante para la próxima sesión

*VAMOS A ATACAR AL PÚBLICO*
así que puede que hagamos una ronda por mesas, de un juego a 3 juegos por persona xD 

Mentalizaros

----------


## rifaj

En la ultima casi pero no... Y no estaba planeado, esta si que nos lanzamos xd

PD:Agamoslo a media kdd porque si les gusta alomejor vienen a por mas, cuando llegamos solo somos unos "colgados jugando a cartas"(eso debe pensar la gente cuando nos ve xd)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Si porque la última vez, aquel pobre niño que teniamos al lado se quedó con las ganas de que le hicieramos algo. Pobrete.

Venga, somos magos porque nos gusta entretener a los demás!!!, next time let´s go to arrasar con el local, babes  :117:

----------


## Némesis

Perdona, Ricky, pero si alguien ha de traer mujeres aquí eres tú... ¡Bribón!
(No os lo ha dicho, pero tiene una colección de amigas, el puñetero...)  :Oops:

----------


## The Black Prince

> Perdona, Ricky, pero si alguien ha de traer mujeres aquí eres tú... ¡Bribón!
> (No os lo ha dicho, pero tiene una colección de amigas, el puñetero...)


Ricky Ricky...ladrón que eres un ladrón

----------


## dante

Ignoto triumfa con los hombres de manera aplastante, que tendrá¿? que se quiten las rubias, pon un Ignoto con escote en tu vida!   :Wink:  

Yo no intentaré venir, yo vendre... o no vendré,  8) 
En principio voy   :Oops:

----------


## Némesis

Bueno, a parte de rifaj, ¿los "juniors" no se animan? Que al final sólo seremos cuatro carrozas...

----------


## rifaj

Hay un chico (Red) siempre viene pero nunca lo dice al foro, seguramente vendra (o eso espero)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

En cualquier caso, yo no voy (ni tengo resguardo)

----------


## Némesis

Pues es una pena, O'má, poruqe te lo pasarías bien con nosotros, y ayudarías a que nos sintiérmaos menos viejos   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## iviro

Yo como siempre, no me puedo comprometer.........
Pero por poco que pueda, aunque solo sea saludar,
alli estaré.

Hombre Nemesis..si con 20 y pico os llamais carrozas,
que hago yo ahi,entonces? Puedo ir?  :Oops:  

Saludos

----------


## Némesis

Lo sé, pero mira, es que cada día me siento menos joven, no sé por qué...

----------


## A.Marin

contad con migo y una camara de video para la magia por las mesas :D

----------


## The Black Prince

Yo tengo 22....soy un...semicarroza?

Yo estoy preparando varias cosillas bajo la supervisión de rifaj...a ver que tal van.

----------


## rifaj

> Yo tengo 22....soy un...semicarroza?
> 
> Yo estoy preparando varias cosillas bajo la supervisión de rifaj...a ver que tal van.


Aqui rifaj revisando la obra, xdxd, pues la verdad esque tampoco ayudo mucho yo pero bueno, almenos le digo si me gusta :P

PD:Me pido el fuera del universo para hacer xd

----------


## xlREDlx

Yo intentaré ir pero esta vez no sé seguro si podré, porque me coinicide justo con la semana de exámenes xD

----------


## hawyn yaur

uhm... vengaaaa valeeee vendre pero porque me caeis bien....


 :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## daniganyo

Venga que esta kdada tambien intentare ir. Este fin de semana no bajare a valencia... 

A ver que se puede hacer

Saludos

----------


## zarkov

En las quedadas no tocáis el tema de fútbol, ¿verdad?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> En las quedadas no tocáis el tema de fútbol, ¿verdad?


Pues no. Tocamos de  temas las mujeres, las cartas, las mujeres, las monedas, las mujeres, los pañuelos, las mujeres, otros temas de magia, y otros temas de mujeres.

Lo de siempre vamos... pero futbol futbol diria que no... no?

----------


## Némesis

Y si Ricky se trae sus amigas se hace aún más absurdo hablar de fútbol.

----------


## dante

Hace falta que Némesis y yo hagamos más presión pa que te las traigas¿? pues aquí tienes lo que va a pasar.

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...2fb1c0211dbcc8

----------


## ignoto

Si se lleva a unas amigas y habláis de magia en lugar de tirarles los tejos es que  :evil:

----------


## The Black Prince

> Si se lleva a unas amigas y habláis de magia en lugar de tirarles los tejos es que  :evil:


Practicamos el empalme cuando vienen ^_^

----------


## mcgrau

yo voy a ir aunque soy un jovenculo de 15  xD

----------


## rifaj

Eres un jovenculo? Que es eso? 
Jeje, nono es coña, tranqui yo voy siempre y tengo 16, y si viene hawn yawr no seras el mas pequeño porque el tiene 14.

----------


## The Black Prince

15,16...14!!!!!!!! A mi es que me mide 24 ¬_¬U

Vale ya paro

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Y yo soy el abuelo de las KDD´s (27) y encima el que menos magia sabe  :117: 

Por cierto, un dia de estos ya "celebro" mi primer aniversario mágico... pero no se bien bien que fechas eran. Ya me inventaré una fecha para que la/me adoreis

Ahhhh, y he realizado un pedido porque tengo... UN NUEVO JUEGO QUE ME RONDA POR LA CABEZA!!!! pero esta vez sin stuff mágico.... bueno si, algo buscaré, que esto de camuflar mis errores con objetos de alta misdireccionalidad es perfecto para mi magia  :117: 

Un saludo.

----------


## mcgrau

JOVENCULO, ouch lo siento jovenzuelo queria decir, ya conozco a hawyn yaur, y espero ese día para conoceros

----------


## MagMinu

pues yo a esta seguramente me paso, jeje solo vine a la primera, e tenido problemas.
A esta por eso me apunto. Si no ay algun problemilla con los estudios o el balaoncesto allí estaré.  Rifaj a esta nos vemos.
saludos

----------


## hawyn yaur

otra vez el peque  :(  que pasa que los niños de 5 años no hacen magia o que? xD

tranki mcgrau porque seguro que voy, y sino me escapo xD...

lo de Ignoto con escote es verdad o no? ( yo le vote)  :Lol:

----------


## daniganyo

Lo siento pero al final no estare el fin de semana del 27, ya sabeis tengo que ejercer el derecho del voto en mi tierra, en valencia...

Estare este fin de semana, si a alguien le apetece quedar, yo llevo 2 años con cartomagia, pero voy haciendo poco a poco...

Saludos

----------


## hawyn yaur

este post esta olvidao :(

yo ya se porque ricky no vendra! aqui viene todo muy bien explicado:


http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/in...571e5b4dfd6853

----------


## The Black Prince

Bueno que, al final va a venir alguien? Llevo todo un mes practicando mil cosas  :(

----------


## A.Marin

yo almenos si  :Lol:

----------


## rifaj

aver lo mio cada vez pinta mejor, tengo el trabajo practicamente acabao a si que seguramente podre venir pero no lo se seguro.

----------


## hawyn yaur

pos seguramente yo si

----------


## Némesis

> Bueno que, al final va a venir alguien? Llevo todo un mes practicando mil cosas  :(


Todos los que dijimos que íbamos, de momento no ha caído ninguno...

----------


## hawyn yaur

y que no caigan!

----------


## MagMinu

Por problemas de examenes al final no podré asistir,

lo siento rifaj,  ya nos veremos.

----------


## Némesis

> Por problemas de examenes al final no podré asistir.


Nenaza

----------


## MagMinu

jeje  me tengo que sacar cuarto que sino luego pillaré toda la vida xdxdxd

Alomejor a ultima hora os digo que vengo, pero en principio no sorry.

----------


## rifaj

:(  ya te vale... jeje
bueno aver si vienes a la proxima
te estare esperando :P

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Bueno, buena aceptacion del publico, pero estaba Rifajio, Nemesis y un servidor un poco "pochos". Eso sí, Nemesis se ha esforzado y se ha dedicado a dar clases magistrales a los más amateurs.

Por mi parte solo decir que una gran vergüenza, por no hacer nada ni haber estudiado y seguir pez en la magia despues de un año... y junio no se presenta mejor que mayo. Espero dar un salto en Julio y ponerme las pilas. Palabrita de Ricky.

La próxima KDD será el 17 de Junio. Voy a ir preparando "las invitaciones"

Un Saludo

PD: hawyn yaur, eres un monstruo

----------


## mcgrau

buena kdd me lo he pasado de putisima madre

----------


## hawyn yaur

> PD: hawyn yaur, eres un monstruo



gracias,  :117:  la kdd fenomenal, cada vez viene mas gente, pero falto un detalle que nadia se habia dado cuenta... NO ESTAVA IGNOTO!!! ( ricky... meniroso... no os creais su palabrita de ricky..)


McGrau, me encanto tu montura de monedero y tus bolas de esponja xD

----------


## rifaj

Y mañana, dia completo en hogwarts.

Desayuno en el gran salón.
1era clase: FD con monedas
2nda clase: Empalmes de monedas
Hora de patio: Descanso para ir a transformar a los niños gamberros en ranas.
3era clase: Pintajes
4ta clase: Teoria de la magia

Despues practica de transposiciones como deberes.

xD, como se nota que estamos en cambalache

PD: La kdd ha estado bien, cada vez somos mas!!!

----------


## guille

Me ha gustado mucho la kdd, no se si en junio podre venir pero intentere venir a todas.

Nemesis muy bueno y muy bonitas las barajas.  :Smile1: 

Pd: estoy en Hogwarts a la clase de pintages. :D, despues teoria.

----------


## Némesis

> McGrau, me encanto tu montura de monedero *y tus bolas de esponja xD*


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## hawyn yaur

> hawyn yaur escribió:
> McGrau, me encanto tu montura de monedero y tus bolas de esponja xD
> 
> Shocked Shocked Shocked Shocked Shocked




tio.. que no me va ese rollo xD

----------


## Mago Moliné

Esta fue mi primera KDD espero no perderme ninguna nunca!!
Estuvo muy bien, pero quiero conocer a Ignoto xD
Me voy a leer el >CANUTO enga deww! :D

----------


## MagMinu

que lastima que no haya podido venido, pero haver si me a servido de algo y me saco el cuarto, a la proxima sin falta vengo
Tengo ganas ya de poder ablar con vosotros  :P  :P

----------


## iviro

Magnifica tarde  y Mejor compañia (aunque seguro me perdí lo mejor)
Esta vez tampoco llevé nada preparado. Ahora tendré mas tiempo, me pongo las "pilas" para la próxima Kedada.
Un saludo a todos.

Iviro

----------


## rifaj

Iviro al final no me dejaste los dvd's   :Wink:  
Nos vemos en la próxima!

----------


## hawyn yaur

alguien hizo fotos? :roll:

----------


## mcgrau

un video haber si conseguimos que nos lo pasen, magnifica quedada y black prince me gusto su juego del incauto tramposo

----------


## hawyn yaur

quien grabo el video?

----------


## Némesis

> Esta fue mi primera KDD espero no perderme ninguna nunca!!
> Estuvo muy bien, pero quiero conocer a Ignoto xD
> Me voy a leer el >CANUTO enga deww! :D


Tu calla, que con el tío-abuelo que tienes no puedes quejarte  8-)  (por si alguien no lo sabía este chico es sobrino del mismísimo Alfonso Moliné).

----------


## Mago Moliné

jajajaj gracias Nemesis, pero esta ultima KDD no vine preparado la proxima de junio ya veras   :Smile1:   esa si que podem ir por las mesas, pero Riky preparate tambien !

----------


## hawyn yaur

mago moliné, tu yo no eramos hermanos? :roll: 

xD

----------


## HeSS

> Iniciado por rifaj
> 
> Palabras textuales de mi madre:
> Comprometete relativamente, depende de como vayas de examenes iras o no.
> 
> 
> Estoy en contra de esta opinión. LAs cosas se hacen o no se hacen, pero no se intentan. La KDD se hace, otra cosa es que yo vaya xD
> 
> Y en examenes se estudia o no se estudia, pero no se intenta.
> ...


Bajate del coche xD

----------


## HeSS

Y para cuando la proxima quedada? Que a mi me gustaria ir  :Smile1:

----------


## hawyn yaur

ricky.. ta tocao xD

----------


## mcgrau

ajaajajaj grandes palabras ricky reflexionaré sobre la paloma xD , pobrecita

----------


## The Black Prince

> un video haber si conseguimos que nos lo pasen, magnifica quedada y black prince me gusto su juego del incauto tramposo


Jajaja muchas gracias   :Oops:   todavía que queda nitidez y soltura pero bueno...gracias ^_^

----------


## hawyn yaur

colgao... 



es broma me encanto ese juego, en que libro sale?

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Next party on Sunday 17 
check the post
Sya

----------


## hawyn yaur

crea un post pa que nos enteremos.. xD


edito: perdon no lo havia visto   :Lol:

----------


## The Black Prince

> colgao... 
> 
> 
> 
> es broma me encanto ese juego, en que libro sale?


52 amantes a través del  espejo Pepe Carrol

----------


## mcgrau

hawyn pero si ya te lo dije por el msn, lo malo que el libro vale un pastón

----------


## hawyn yaur

juer... 60...

----------

